# Got me a new project boat.(Updated 3-25-14). Getting close



## rnelson5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well i was by no means looking for a project boat when i found this. I have a big duck boat that i am more than happy with but was looking for a smaller pond/smallwater boat to hunt and fish out of. My soon to be wifes best friends dad (i know that is a mouthful) and i were talking fishing and duck hunting when i mentioned i was looking for an inexpensive jon boat. Well a short talk later i was looking at this boat in his yard. It is a 16ft.all aluminum Lowe boat. It seems to be well built for its time. It has a false floor and sides to cover up the ribs like my G3 does. The front deck lifts up and there is a bunch of storage under it and it ain't light!!! The boat needs the carpet ripped out, cleaned up, and needs some seats but i think with the open floor design it will make a perfect little duck boat that can double as a fishing boat. It was more boat than what i was looking for but when he told me if i was willing to jack it up and go get some new tires for it i could pull it home with me i about fell out. He said he would rather see me fix it up and use it than to watch the trailer rot out from underneath it. The trailer has surface rust but as far as i can tell that is as far as it goes. I got me some tires on it this afternoon, greased up the wheel bearings, and pulled it home. Now to figure out how to put some seats in it......



URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140217_155717.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 17, 2014)

when they say you stole it you just about did.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 17, 2014)

Stole  ain't the word.  Ill being you $500 cash and take it off your hands this weekend  last time I had a project boat well it got REALLY expensive I would hate for you to get in trouble with the future misses blowing the honey moon fund on that bad boy   best just let me have it and play it safe.


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.awlgrip.com/awlgrip-home.aspx


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 18, 2014)

If ya need any welding done Robbie let me know!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Stole  ain't the word.  Ill being you $500 cash and take it off your hands this weekend  last time I had a project boat well it got REALLY expensive I would hate for you to get in trouble with the future misses blowing the honey moon fund on that bad boy   best just let me have it and play it safe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2014)

I imagine the boat will get a little lighter once you tear out the floor and walls to remove 400 pounds of waterlogged foam.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 18, 2014)

The good ship lolly pop


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 18, 2014)

Rob you got the deal I've been looking for!!

It looks like you have your work cut out for you but I'd be happy to be in you shoes on this one.

Killer already has it named for you.....


----------



## DEE--Bo (Feb 18, 2014)

Put in a 150qt cooler mounted length-wise.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I imagine the boat will get a little lighter once you tear out the floor and walls to remove 400 pounds of waterlogged foam.



I got all of the carpet ripped out this afternoon and the leaves, dirt, etc. that i could get. I removed the box under the lid on the front of the boat and there was no foam up there. I took the hose and ran water under the sub floor from the front of the boat and it drained out of the back no problem. I found little black plugs on top of the side seats on the back so i popped them off to inspect. The foam up top is dry. Now i know the bottom is probablly soaked but my question is how much will i really gain by drilling out all of the rivets to get the sub floor and walls off to get the foam out????? Will the pain in the rear be worth the reward??? Any thoughts??


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 18, 2014)

Dude,  Thats a great looking boat for the price!  
IF you are going to store it under shelter then if there is any water logging it will dry up,  right?  Just my thought on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I got all of the carpet ripped out this afternoon and the leaves, dirt, etc. that i could get. I removed the box under the lid on the front of the boat and there was no foam up there. I took the hose and ran water under the sub floor from the front of the boat and it drained out of the back no problem. I found little black plugs on top of the side seats on the back so i popped them off to inspect. The foam up top is dry. Now i know the bottom is probablly soaked but my question is how much will i really gain by drilling out all of the rivets to get the sub floor and walls off to get the foam out????? Will the pain in the rear be worth the reward??? Any thoughts??



I would at least try to visually inspect everything. You wont have the chance again without ripping it all apart. If there is waterlogged foam, its going to be on the bottom. 
It may be more work, but it will rule out any future questions on the floatation foam issue.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like it needs a killer elite blind frame.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I would at least try to visually inspect everything. You wont have the chance again without ripping it all apart. If there is waterlogged foam, its going to be on the bottom.
> It may be more work, but it will rule out any future questions on the floatation foam issue.



When you say "rule out any future questions on the flotation foam issue" are you saying that the MAIN concern with waterlogged foam is that it will no longer float the boat if swampped??? If that is the case i am not real concerned with that. I was looking at all of the rivets today on the subfloor and wall and i honestly feel like i will tear more up than i will do good. It is not a matter of being lazy, but more of a concern getting it back together!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 18, 2014)

While i am at it...... Does anyone have any suggestions on how to put a seat in the back of the boat? I could put a mount on the side ledges but i would like to have something in the middle that can swivell and be more comfortable for fishing. I already got a plan for the front deck but wanted something for the back as well. I am gonna leave the floor in the middle open for decoys during duck season! This thing will hold as many as my 18ft. G3 I bet being as open as it is!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> When you say "rule out any future questions on the flotation foam issue" are you saying that the MAIN concern with waterlogged foam is that it will no longer float the boat if swampped??? If that is the case i am not real concerned with that. I was looking at all of the rivets today on the subfloor and wall and i honestly feel like i will tear more up than i will do good. It is not a matter of being lazy, but more of a concern getting it back together!!


The foam that is in there now will not have any flotation, but if it is waterlogged, then it adds weight to the boat making it ride deeper. If it's too much trouble,  take the caps off and just keep everything dry for a few weeks and it'll dry out.


rnelson5 said:


> While i am at it...... Does anyone have any suggestions on how to put a seat in the back of the boat? I could put a mount on the side ledges but i would like to have something in the middle that can swivell and be more comfortable for fishing. I already got a plan for the front deck but wanted something for the back as well. I am gonna leave the floor in the middle open for decoys during duck season! This thing will hold as many as my 18ft. G3 I bet being as open as it is!



If you can find the cross braces in the back under the floor, you can drill a plate or plywood square in between  the sides and then secure a pedestal mount to the plate.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't forget update pix!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> If you can find the cross braces in the back under the floor, you can drill a plate or plywood square in between  the sides and then secure a pedestal mount to the plate.



Me and dad went to the local machine shop and picked up a piece of 1/4 aluminum about 30 inches square.  Mounted to the ribs on the floor of a jon boat to locate a swivel seat in the front.  Works great.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. I got most of the carpet ripped out....... That was a job in itslef!!!! A little more and then i will move onto pressure washing and putting seats in.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice find! I agree with putting a piece os 1/4" alum and mounting a ped with swivel seat for the back and the front (about 3' back from the deck). 

What motor are you going to put on it?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 20, 2014)

Line X after you mount your seat


----------



## kernel (Feb 23, 2014)

If you need any help with the boat let me know. I can't believe you found an all welded mod-v for free. So lucky. 

I'm going to paint my boat pretty soon and I'm going to order some stencils so you're welcome to use them after I'm done as well.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks kernel but it is not a weled boat. It is rivited but i left it in the water all weekend and when i pulled it out tonight it was dry so it is still in good shape.


----------



## kernel (Feb 23, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Thanks kernel but it is not a weled boat. It is rivited but i left it in the water all weekend and when i pulled it out tonight it was dry so it is still in good shape.



I used to have a CC SeaArk that looked nearly identical, assumed that's what it was.  Either way, still lucky.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 9, 2014)

URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140219_182203.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

I have been working on the boat in between catching fish out of it. I removed all of the carpet and glue, installed a reccessed seat mount on the deck, installed a removable seat in the floor of the back, and finally sanded and primed the boat this weekend. I have my parkers duck boat paint and stencils on order now and bar any rain it should be finished within a week.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 10, 2014)

*Great progress*

Looks great hard to believe its the same boat you started with.


----------



## nadams (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks good! Great deal too!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well she is coming along good now!!! I have one more coat to do on the inside and then she will be ready to camo. After that the trailer is getting a makeover.

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg181/
rnelson5/20140324_183331.jpg

URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140325_171048.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## drdarby45 (Mar 25, 2014)

What motor are u gonna put on it? Whats the log for btw?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 25, 2014)

Drdarby i am not sure yet what i am gonna put on it. Probablly just a tiller steer of some sort. I want a surface drive boat but i know this is not the boat for that. This is smaller than my G3 though so it will be good in spots where the bigger boat won't work. I am hoping to add a surface drive to my arsenal soon though. As for the log i put it there to lift up the boat off of the trailer so i could get the sprayer down in between the fender and the boat.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Mar 25, 2014)

Boats coming along pretty good! Trailer next lol What motor?


----------



## dillakilla12 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry just saw the motor post. A longtail mm might do ok, won't be a speed demon but u can pick em up cheap and it would get u where u need to be!


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 25, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> Sorry just saw the motor post. A longtail mm might do ok, won't be a speed demon but u can pick em up cheap and it would get u where u need to be!



It is a riveted boat though. I have always heard that those two don't mix.  I wasn't really looking for a boat like this but i won't find another free boat either. I may look into it but i am leary with the rivets.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Mar 25, 2014)

True, outboard would work better


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 25, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> True, outboard would work better



That is what i was thinking. Oh well.......... just gives me a reason to get another boat


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 25, 2014)

What kind of paint are you using and where did you get the stencils


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 26, 2014)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What kind of paint are you using and where did you get the stencils



The white primer that you see is rustoleum. The paint is parkers duck boat paint in sand tan that i ordered from cabelas. The stencils are also cabelas brand. I know that the styx river stencils are better but i just couldn't see paying what they want for them for what i am going to do. So far between all the sandpaper and wire wheels (to get the glue from the carpet up), primer, paint, paint thinner (i am using a HVLP sprayer), and 2 sets of stencils i have about $140 in it right now with a lot of paint left over and that is with putting two coats on the entire boat. That is with me buying a gallon of paint and this is a 16ft. boat. Now in saying that i have not yet bought the camo spray paint for the stencils. It is roughly $5 a can and i see atleast 10 cans being used and maybe more. I figure by the time i finish i will have $200 in it.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking good. if all else fails git it ready to fish and sell it.


----------



## duck-dawg (Mar 28, 2014)

If that boat isn't what you need or want, consider it a solid investment and flip it...put that money towards a boat that suits your needs. Just be careful not to step on anyone's toes with it being a gift...


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 28, 2014)

duck-dawg said:


> If that boat isn't what you need or want, consider it a solid investment and flip it...put that money towards a boat that suits your needs. Just be careful not to step on anyone's toes with it being a gift...



Never will sell this boat. I am not going to sell a boat that was gifted to me. I have already caught a pile of fish out of it  and i will use it for hunting when needed. It isn't eating any groceries so it is here to stay. Right now i have about $300 dollars invested in it  and by the time i am done with it and the trailer i will only have about $500 in it (minus a motor of course) so i can't beat that. I will just add it to my arsenal...... My theory is you can't ever have too many boats!!!


----------



## duck-dawg (Mar 28, 2014)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking very good!  I still cant believe what a great freebie you got.  Now just be on the lookout for a free motor and you will be golden!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> The white primer that you see is rustoleum. The paint is parkers duck boat paint in sand tan that i ordered from cabelas. The stencils are also cabelas brand. I know that the styx river stencils are better but i just couldn't see paying what they want for them for what i am going to do. So far between all the sandpaper and wire wheels (to get the glue from the carpet up), primer, paint, paint thinner (i am using a HVLP sprayer), and 2 sets of stencils i have about $140 in it right now with a lot of paint left over and that is with putting two coats on the entire boat. That is with me buying a gallon of paint and this is a 16ft. boat. Now in saying that i have not yet bought the camo spray paint for the stencils. It is roughly $5 a can and i see atleast 10 cans being used and maybe more. I figure by the time i finish i will have $200 in it.


Thanks for the info I am starting my paint job as well.  Yours is looking good.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 29, 2014)

No problem. Good luck.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2014)

When is the good ship lolly pop gona sail?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 30, 2014)

^^^^^^^^Here you go killer. I have been using it every weekend since i got it in between working on it. Heck, i just got back from fishing out of it about 30 minutes ago. Here is the biggest i caught. We will swap that fish for a limit of ducks in about 8 months


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2014)

good job


----------

